
Ask HN: IFTTT Pricing Model – $20k - McMini
I&#x27;ve been told by an account manager at IFTTT that the pricing model starts at $20k, and that it is the lowest available price. I think that seems a bit on the high side for a small startup looking to integrate.<p>Have you any experience with the IFTTT pricing model and if so, what are you paying for the integration, how many active users using the integration?
======
thedangler
Have you looked into using Zapier instead? Why do you need to use IFTTT?

~~~
McMini
Zapier is awesome and we are integrating with them. The nice thing about IFTTT
is that they are free for users.

